# heater for 2.5 gal tank?



## mick53 (Nov 2, 2006)

hi,

i have a divided (into 3 sections) 2.5 gal. tank. there's a pic of it in another recent post.

though in florida, we get some chlly nights occasionally and i think a heater might be necessary for our bettas.

1. will a submersible heater in the middle section also help heat the outer sections?

2. will it make the water too hot for the fish in the middle or will molecular action transfer the heat evenly throughout the tank??

3. i found these small heaters. they are submerisble and can be placed under gravel. anyone have one or know someone who does? are they effective?

here's what i found so far:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Product...ters/T1/F45+0418+0016/EDP/44886/Itemdy00.aspx

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12087&N=2004+113767

if no one has experiencewith either one of these, do you tend to think, "oh well, it's better than nothing," as i am beginning to feel?

and again, do you think the fish in the middle spot might get too hot or will the heat disperse throughout the tank? i would be placing it in the middle section, under the gravel.

i am beginning to suffer from high anxiety about these fish.

thanks,

mick


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have had good luck with the small hydor heaters. However, I also know that Boxermom had bad luck with one.

I gave my opinions on heating in the other thread but summed up here - I don't think it will work in this tank how you want it to work. There is no where/way for the water to circulate to move the heat through. I think your middle guy would be (too?) warm while the outside guys are much cooler.. Your tank appears to have glass dividers from the photo and I have noticed that temperature doesn't spread very well even in dividers that have holes for water circulation.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I use the submersible 25w adjustable heaters in my 2.5g tank and place them near the filter uptake tube so the water flows around them well.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

they have a heater at walmart called a Whisper Heater Calentador and its made for a 2-15 gallon tank and it keeps your tank at 78*F


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

But, if his dividers are glass and solid like they appear to be... its not really a 2.5g tank is it? It would be closer to 3 - .75g tanks sitting side by side.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

My recommendation is to use a cable heater from Hydor. Place it on the bottom of the tank then place some gravel to cover the bottom then place the dividers on top of the gravel.

http://www.aquatichouse.com/Pumps_files/hydor hydrokable.asp


----------

